
N26 e-bank promises free account creation and id verification over internet - pingec
https://support.n26.com/read/000001250?locale=en
======
pingec
And the fees are cheap [https://n26.com/pricing-
international/](https://n26.com/pricing-international/)

Anyone tried them yet?

